# A Lack Of Progress



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The well seems to have run dry. Despite the fact that there seem to be more Molnijas than ever on ebay I haven't been able to add a single new design to the case back collection .....










... and only a handful to the 'badged collection .....










ADANAC, JEAN CARDOT, CORNAVIN, CORSAR, DIAMANT, HELBROS, INGERSOLL, PIERRE JACQUARD, KAMATZ, KRASNIKOF, LACKAWANNA, MARATHON, MOLNIJA, ORIOSA, PARAT, REGUS, SEKONDA, SERKISOF, SERVICES, SIGMA, SLAVA, TRELAWN, Ð§ÐÐ™ÐšÐ, 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡, STERILE DIAL.

Ebay used to be my happy hunting ground but prices are rising and quality is falling as more cobbled together franken watches spring up from Ukraine and the Balkans. Some of the franken watches are interesting in their own right - ingenious and imaginative - but I dont want a WWII 'authentic' luftwaffe pilots watch made in 2011. Some are a real hoot and shouldn't fool a blind man on a galloping horse - but still fetch high prices !!!???

I have made a couple of contacts with people in Serbia and Macedonia and have high hopes that they may unearth a few more for the collection, they have already sourced three beauties to add to my Cortebert/TCDD collection :thumbsup: .

Julian (L)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a seriously nice collection, Julian! :thumbsup:


----------

